# ACS Processing timelines April 2017



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Friends,

Has anyone applied for ACS in April 2017, can someone share the timelines please?

I have submitted my ACS assessment on 04th April, waiting for the response... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Has anyone applied for ACS in April 2017, can someone share the timelines please?
> 
> I have submitted my ACS assessment on 04th April, waiting for the response... :fingerscrossed:


you shd get the outcome in 10 days time frame .... ....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

Snober said:


> you shd get the outcome in 10 days time frame .... ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I got mine in 19 days.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

affections28 said:


> I got mine in 19 days.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Do you think a Electrical and Engineering graduate (bachelors) with Software Testing experience of 2.5 years get a positive skills assessment ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think a Electrical and Engineering graduate (bachelors) with Software Testing experience of 2.5 years get a positive skills assessment ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Unfortunately, it will not be a positive assessment in your case. Only for Computer Science/Information Technology graduates , it will be a positive assessment with 2 years of experience.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Has anyone applied for ACS in April 2017, can someone share the timelines please?
> 
> I have submitted my ACS assessment on 04th April, waiting for the response... :fingerscrossed:


In general its taking 10-15 business days.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think an Electrical and Engineering graduate (bachelor's) with Software Testing experience of 2.5 years get a positive skills assessment?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


It depends on the total number of ICT subjects you have studied during your bachelor's degree. Check ACS website to get the ICT subjects percentage criteria.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Snober said:


> you shd get the outcome in 10 days time frame .... ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Thanks, Snober! It went to stage 4 within 2 days! However, since 06th April status is stuck to Stage 4B (In Progress).


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

From another thread....

_'Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical and Electronics from Anna University
completed April 2015 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
minor in computing'
The following employment after May 2020 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code'_

I have asked for the person about the sentence that mentions "suitable for migration"...

From the above, do you think that there is a chance for positive skills assessment from ACS ?


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

scorpion24 said:


> Unfortunately, it will not be a positive assessment in your case. Only for Computer Science/Information Technology graduates , it will be a positive assessment with 2 years of experience.


The below is from another thread... 

_'Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical and Electronics from Anna University
completed April 2015 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
minor in computing'
The following employment after May 2020 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code'_

In my case, my wife finished her degree in 2014... Does it look good ?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Thanks, Snober! It went to stage 4 within 2 days! However, since 06th April status is stuck to Stage 4B (In Progress).


Mine took 7 days ... Now that it is a loong weekend it may take loong friday n monday they r closed ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> The below is from another thread...
> 
> _'Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical and Electronics from Anna University
> completed April 2015 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
> ...


Hi,

The above example seems to be hypothetical one, *following employment after may 2020*. How can ACS assess employment which is in future?

AQF Bachelor Degree with Minor in Computing requires 6 Years relevant work experience to be assessed positively. As your wife does not have that much experience, I am sorry to say that her assessment will be negative. Based on ICT content even if she is assessed as Major in Computing, it requires 4 Years of experience.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Snober said:


> Mine took 7 days ... Now that it is a long weekend it may take long Friday n Monday they r closed ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hey!! I got my positive assessment today!!


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

scorpion24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The above example seems to be hypothetical one, *following employment after may 2020*. How can ACS assess employment which is in future?
> 
> AQF Bachelor Degree with Minor in Computing requires 6 Years relevant work experience to be assessed positively. As your wife does not have that much experience, I am sorry to say that her assessment will be negative. Based on ICT content even if she is assessed as Major in Computing, it requires 4 Years of experience.


This is not hypothetical.. this is a snippet of another aspirant... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Hey!! I got my positive assessment today!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> This is not hypothetical.. this is a snippet of another aspirant...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I was not knowing that ACS considers future employment for suitability criteria. I am not questioning the ingenuity of the snippet you posted. But as far as I understand, they consider the relevant work experience that is "Completed" for suitability criteria. Hope I am not wrong here.
I just went over the guidelines from ACS. Attaching the same for your reference. Kindly go through Chapter 4 & Chapter 5. Some snippets from these guidelines.

_The suitability criteria contain the requirements *you will need for a suitable ICT skills assessment* for migration purposes._ 

If your degree is assessed as having an *ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation*, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.


----------



## vermavipin (Mar 6, 2017)

I have applied to ACS on 3 April 2017 and status on ACS website showing Stage 4 - In Progress. Don't know how long they would take to assess. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

ACS Applied 12-04-2017
Moved to Stage 4 (with Assessor) 13-04-2017


----------



## Issaman (Apr 13, 2017)

*Almost 12 Calendar Days*

I submitted mine in 1 April 2017 and got the results at 12 April 2017


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Issaman said:


> I submitted mine in 1 April 2017 and got the results at 12 April 2017


Congratulations!!!. That's pretty fast. You got the result on 8th working day.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys

I got all the documents in line and will submit acs evaluation this week. Just want to know for attested copies do we need sign and stamp on each paper ??? And do i need to share salary slips for all work exp. Or just with the SD ones


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got all the documents in line and will submit acs evaluation this week. Just want to know for attested copies do we need sign and stamp on each paper ??? And do i need to share salary slips for all work exp. Or just with the SD ones


ACS guidelines regarding the certified copies are as below.

The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words Certified True Copy of the Original
 The signature of the certifying person
 The name of the certifying person
 Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
 Certification details must be legible on the copy and the certification should be dated

For SD, One of the following document/s of the applicant must be included along with the SD.

 Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
 Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
 Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates


----------



## karthik17 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

I submitted my ACS evaluation on 24-March-2017 and it moved to Stage 4 in 1 week. After 2 weeks, it moved to In-Progress. After that its still in the same stage. This is the 4th week since the process began. 

Is anyone in the same page? The standard time given in their site is 12 weeks so cant even go and check with them I guess... Why is it getting delayed for me?


----------



## vermavipin (Mar 6, 2017)

Today i received ACS feedback and they have deducted approx 2 years and 1 month from 10 years of experience. 

Can someone please help me to understand, will i get 10 points or 15 points in May 2017. 
Right now, I am at 7 years and 11 months to calculate points, 

For reference, 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology) from Uttar Pradesh Technical University
completed September 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with
a major in computing.
The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 03/07 - 09/11 (4yrs 6mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/11 - 07/14 (2yrs 10mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 07/14 - 03/17 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm sorry guys,

How many years of experience may I get, since I'm:

- Bachelor in Computer Science in July 2008.
- 1st Company from November 2006 to December 2014.
- 2nd Company from January 2015 until today.

Please advise!!!


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

vermavipin said:


> Today i received ACS feedback and they have deducted approx 2 years and 1 month from 10 years of experience.
> 
> Can someone please help me to understand, will i get 10 points or 15 points in May 2017.
> Right now, I am at 7 years and 11 months to calculate points,
> ...


Should get 15 points in May. You can also find this in submitting EOI.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

another silly question from me... Do we need to add our 10th and 12th mark sheets as well or just Graduation (in my case B.E.).


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

My spouse submitted for ACS assessment (261313) on 12th April and still in Stage 2. Though there was long weekend during week of April 12th, being in stage 2 is somewhat bothersome.

Anyone submitted on or after April 12 received any feedback/progress from ACS?


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> another silly question from me... Do we need to add our 10th and 12th mark sheets as well or just Graduation (in my case B.E.).


10 and 12 mark sheets not required. Graduation 'Certificate' and 'Transcripts' (Marks card of all semester - in a single pdf) are sufficient.


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got all the documents in line and will submit acs evaluation this week. Just want to know for attested copies do we need sign and stamp on each paper ???


This is what I did- For attested copies, for each document you need - Notary stamp + True Copy attested + Notary Signature + Date has to be mentioned.

If you are going with *Affidavit for Employment reference* then for each page -> Notary stamp + Notary Signature is required . In the last in page, in addition to notary stamp and signature, Date and Sworn to before me stamp is required with Notary signature. Do not forget to get the signature from the colleague who is providing your employment reference.




Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi guys
> 
> And do i need to share salary slips for all work exp. Or just with the SD ones


If you are going with *Affidavit for Employment reference* then Salary slips (or any other supporting documents mentioned in ACS website) are required as additional proof irrespective of previous or current job.


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

raghavs said:


> My spouse submitted for ACS assessment (261313) on 12th April and still in Stage 2. Though there was long weekend during week of April 12th, being in stage 2 is somewhat bothersome.
> 
> Anyone submitted on or after April 12 received any feedback/progress from ACS?



Just an hour back, status moved from Stage 2 to Stage 4A (with accessor).


----------



## vermavipin (Mar 6, 2017)

raghavs said:


> Just an hour back, status moved from Stage 2 to Stage 4A (with accessor).


Just wait. I have received feedback in 9 working days.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

raghavs said:


> My spouse submitted for ACS assessment (261313) on 12th April and still in Stage 2. Though there was long weekend during week of April 12th, being in stage 2 is somewhat bothersome.
> 
> Anyone submitted on or after April 12 received any feedback/progress from ACS?



i also submitted my application on 12 April and moved to Stage 4 (wih Assessor) on next day and till date its with assessor. :frusty:


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I highly appreciate if someone can provide his valuable feedback or guide me on the following matter.

Qualification:
B.com
PG (MCA)-Completed in 2004


Exp Details:

Comp A: June'05-March 07 (1 yr, 9 months)
Comp B: March 07-Feb 08 (11 months)
Comp C: March 08-Aug 08 (6 months)
Comp D: Nov 08-March 09 (5 months)
Comp E: May 09-Till now (7 years, 11 months)

As one can observed there is 2 employment gap of 2 months and 1 month between Comp C & D and Comp D & E respectively.

Can someone give me a rough idea how many years/months the ACS will deduct from my exp? How the exp. gained in last 10 years will be applicable to my case by taking two employment gaps into consideration for the past 10 years?

One more thing, I started my first job in June 2004 and worked there till May 05 but excluded it in above exp. details due to non-availability of job description from the company. But I can get job description from that company and it requires strenuous efforts from my side. Is it worth to make these efforts because this exp. falls before past 10 years? Will ACS include this exp.?

Please suggest. My aim is to get to be evaluated for 8+ year’s exp. for 261313.

Cheers!!

Reply With Quote


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

> As one can observed there is 2 employment gap of 2 months and 1 month between Comp C & D and Comp D & E respectively.


Gaps are not counted as experience when you submit EOI so there shouldn't be a problem.



> Can someone give me a rough idea how many years/months the ACS will deduct from my exp? How the exp. gained in last 10 years will be applicable to my case by taking two employment gaps into consideration for the past 10 years?


Since MCA is an ICT Major (depends on the subjects studied), most likely 2 years will be deducted from previous experience.



> One more thing, I started my first job in June 2004 and worked there till May 05 but excluded it in above exp. details due to non-availability of job description from the company. But I can get job description from that company and it requires strenuous efforts from my side. Is it worth to make these efforts because this exp. falls before past 10 years? Will ACS include this exp.?



Even without your previous job exp [2004-05] you have about 11.5 years exp, which should be fine if your education is considered ICT major. 

Suppose if the education is considered ICT minor, then 4 years will be deducted. In this case you will end up having 7.5 yrs, so 5 months short for 15 points at this point in time.

Take your call.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello,

I've just submitted my application, which is linked to a previous one.


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

Should I leave the To Date blank or put Till date for the current employment


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

ronitsango said:


> Should I leave the To Date blank or put Till date for the current employment


From 02/2014, Till to date.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Just now submitted my ACS application under Software Engineer. Fingers crossed.

Anyone else submitted today or couple of days back??


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi - I have applied under ICT Business Analyst for Skills Assessment with 10 + years experience. Just need to know the amount of time it is taking this month to get the assessment outcome.

Thanks
Bilal


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

My first application lasted 1 week and then they had requested more details about one subject from associate degree transcript. 
This afternoon I have applied one more time for network and systems engineer.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Now it is "allocated", which means:


This means:
A case officer has been allocated to manage your application and is in the process of reviewing your documentation in preparing your case to progress to the next assessment stage.


----------



## Apple_msc (Apr 9, 2017)

Did you get your final result from ACS. I lodged my application 3 weeks before(3rd of april). Still 'in processing' (since 16 of april).


----------



## Apple_msc (Apr 9, 2017)

karthik17 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I submitted my ACS evaluation on 24-March-2017 and it moved to Stage 4 in 1 week. After 2 weeks, it moved to In-Progress. After that its still in the same stage. This is the 4th week since the process began.
> Is anyone in the same page? The standard time given in their site is 12 weeks so cant even go and check with them I guess... Why is it getting delayed for me?


Did you get your positive outcome?


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks a lot raghavs for your valuable feedback. Actually, one of my friend(having similar edu. and exp. background) got assessed his credentials where ACS deducted four years from his exp. in spite of considering his degree (MCA) as ICT major.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Apple_msc said:


> Did you get your positive outcome?


Don't worry, you will get it soon! As of now, they take approx 12-15 (working) days to finalize their decision.

All the best! Cheers!


----------



## Parmeetsawhney1572 (Apr 20, 2017)

*Few questions*

Hello Guys, 

I have a questions regarding ACS.

Does ACS verify the employment details like date, technology and duration ?

Please reply as I am confused because the company has been taken over by someone else.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Parmeetsawhney1572 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a questions regarding ACS.
> 
> ...


ACS reserves the right to Verify the above details.

Infact even after ACS has completed the assessment, and you apply for visa, DIBP may also verify the same again.

In fact the chances of verification by DIBP are quite high.

Even if the company has changed hands, the old records would all be available.
The new management can reply to a query if they wish but it all depends on your relations with the new management


Cheers


----------



## Apple_msc (Apr 9, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Apple_msc said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get your positive outcome?
> ...


Hi.. received positive outcome today.. i can claim 15 points in experience (8 years of exactly from 2009 april).. now waiting for my pte results


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi now it is in stage 3:
"More documentation or information is required to process your application. We have sent the details regarding this request to your email address. Your application is currently on a hold status until we received the required information."


----------



## Parmeetsawhney1572 (Apr 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ACS reserves the right to Verify the above details.
> 
> Infact even after ACS has completed the assessment, and you apply for visa, DIBP may also verify the same again.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know that DIBP will inquire for sure but here I am not claiming points as I have 2 years 6 months of experience with me.

So, I just want my degrees to be accessed positive so that I can apply for EOI ?

Now can tell me from your experience as ACS done verification or not ?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Apple_msc said:


> Hi.. received positive outcome today.. i can claim 15 points in experience (8 years of exactly from 2009 april).. now waiting for my pte results



Hi,

When have you graduated and what is the type of diploma you hold?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Parmeetsawhney1572 said:


> Yeah I know that DIBP will inquire for sure but here I am not claiming points as I have 2 years 6 months of experience with me.
> 
> So, I just want my degrees to be accessed positive so that I can apply for EOI ?
> 
> Now can tell me from your experience as ACS done verification or not ?


I don't understand why you are so worried about ACS verifying your claims ?

If my application was not verified, does not mean that your application will not be verified or vice versa
Each application circumstances is unique and can never be compared with some one else's application 


Should ACS assess the degree as positive even if it is a forged degree just because the person is not claiming points?

I am sure that your degree is geniuine but the next applicants may not be, so it is better that ACS verify the authenticity of the documents submitted when ever there is an iota of doubt

Submit the correct data and wait for the results 

let ACS do their verification if they so desire. It's in the interest of all those who submit true documents 

Cheers


----------



## Apple_msc (Apr 9, 2017)

mrIgor said:


> Apple_msc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. received positive outcome today.. i can claim 15 points in experience (8 years of exactly from 2009 april).. now waiting for my pte results
> ...


Hi..
I graduated in 2007 , MCA..so ACS deduct my 2 years from 2007 - 2009 April. Btw i did my MCA in part time..


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

guys, 
ACS : Submitted on 20th April 2017
ANZOSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
My ACS application reached to Stage4 in one day.
:fingerscrossed:
Hoping to get +ve assessment.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Please help. Documented were verified by an authorities , but take a look at what ACS said to:

What they want ???!!



"Please upload the following documents into the online application form in PDF format: 
Certified copy of your passport 
Certified copy of detailed employer references from International Business & Department of Finance.
Certification needs to be in English language; the stamp needs to be in English. You also need to have the word "Sworn before" or "Signed before" or "Witnessed before" at the bottom of your statutory declaration."


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey mrIgor,

1. Certified copy of your passport : You need to upload attested copy of your passport. 
2. Certified copy of detailed employer references from International Business & Department of Finance.: Again,you need to upload attested copy
3. Certification needs to be in English language: The attested copy should have a stamp in english
4. You also need to have the word "Sworn before" or "Signed before" or "Witnessed before" at the bottom of your statutory declaration.": If your experiece letter does not contain your roles and responsibillities then you have to prepare a statutory declaration affidavit which should be Signed before or Witnessed before.

Let me know if you need more details.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Apple_msc said:


> Did you get your final result from ACS. I lodged my application 3 weeks before(3rd of april). Still 'in processing' (since 16 of april).


Same here...

I know their timeline is 12 weeks, but I have seen people getting the results within 2 weeks consistently.

For me it stopped in the middle requesting for more document, then it resumed but now it still in processing.

I am little worried.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't worry man. Be optimistic.Everything will be all right.
Me too waiting for the result. Applied just few days back.


----------



## Parmeetsawhney1572 (Apr 20, 2017)

mrIgor said:


> Please help. Documented were verified by an authorities , but take a look at what ACS said to:
> 
> What they want ???!!
> 
> ...



Hello MrIgor 

Did ACS inquired about your experience from the office ?

And what all documents did you submitted to ACS ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrIgor said:


> Please help. Documented were verified by an authorities , but take a look at what ACS said to:
> 
> What they want ???!!
> 
> ...


 It seems that the documents which you uploaded were not certified correctly.

There are clear guidelines in the booklet on how you are supposed to get the documents certified before uploading

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Please go through Page 8 and see if you have missed something which you were supposed to do.

All documents are in English
The name designation and contact details of the person certifying the documents is given on every page of all documents 
All signatures are dated
The person certifying the documents is authorised as per the criteria given by ACS. You just cannot get any authority to certify the documents 

Your documents are missing at least one of the above criteria 

Please go through everything again and recheck if all requirements are being met
Cheers


----------



## Apple_msc (Apr 9, 2017)

Same here...

I know their timeline is 12 weeks, but I have seen people getting the results within 2 weeks consistently.

For me it stopped in the middle requesting for more document, then it resumed but now it still in processing.

I am little worried.[/QUOTE]

Hi... i got positive report. It took 20days.. so don t worry..you will get your postive results soon..cheers


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey Guys,
I applied my ACS 2 days back. I guess it was supposed to show stage 1 but it is still not showing it. Can you guys check and see what is the issue here?
My ACS page screenshot

thanks.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

sidneysaad said:


> Hey Guys,
> I applied my ACS 2 days back. I guess it was supposed to show stage 1 but it is still not showing it. Can you guys check and see what is the issue here?
> My ACS page screenshot
> 
> thanks.


Clear cache memory of your browser and login again. This also happens if you have slow internet connection!

Dont worry, you will get to see your status soon!


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Clear cache memory of your browser and login again. This also happens if you have slow internet connection!
> 
> Dont worry, you will get to see your status soon!



I did all of the above and even changed the browsers, still the same. Is this a normal occurrence?


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

sidneysaad said:


> I did all of the above and even changed the browsers, still the same. Is this a normal occurrence?


No its not.
Wait till tomorrow, and then send them a mail.


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

I did, got a reply that my application is not submitted and is in saved state. I checked and it was not submitted. I recalled it. But my Credit card have been charged 500$ for the ACS which is the last stage and also when i submitted my application on Friday, it gave me my reference number and a message saying that it is under process. Now it's not showing submitted. I've sent the screenshots of payment charges and the message to ACS. I tried submitting it again but it is asking for CC details which means it will charge me again. So i am holding on for further instructions from ACS.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey guys 

I read somewhere here at forum that if we upload color scanned copy then it is also acceptable. I have now both one with color and one in black and white with notary stamp and "True Copy" stamp. That person wrote from hand that "Certified TRUE COPY of the original". 

Shall I include both color and certified copies in one pdf, will that make any issue ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I read somewhere here at forum that if we upload color scanned copy then it is also acceptable. I have now both one with color and one in black and white with notary stamp and "True Copy" stamp. That person wrote from hand that "Certified TRUE COPY of the original".
> 
> Shall I include both color and certified copies in one pdf, will that make any issue ??


You are just doubling the work for the assessor by loading 2 copies,of the same document 

Upload the copy which in your opinion is most legible

Cheers


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

sidneysaad said:


> I did, got a reply that my application is not submitted and is in saved state. I checked and it was not submitted. I recalled it. But my Credit card have been charged 500$ for the ACS which is the last stage and also when i submitted my application on Friday, it gave me my reference number and a message saying that it is under process. Now it's not showing submitted. I've sent the screenshots of payment charges and the message to ACS. I tried submitting it again but it is asking for CC details which means it will charge me again. So i am holding on for further instructions from ACS.


Best is to send them an email and they will respond. they normally respond back in a day.

email: [email protected]


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

ACS Applied: 12 April 2017
Moved to Stage 4: 13 April 2017
Result : 24 April 2017 Positive but deducted 5 years


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

B4OZ said:


> Best is to send them an email and they will respond. they normally respond back in a day.
> 
> email: [email protected]


already sent and got a reply back in which they said to submit the application again. I've sent them the attachments of my submitted application and CC charges


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

jalalkhan said:


> ACS Applied: 12 April 2017
> Moved to Stage 4: 13 April 2017
> Result : 24 April 2017 Positive but deducted 5 years


5 years :O.. that's a lot, why did they deduct so much? Was it irrelevant experience?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

jalalkhan said:


> ACS Applied: 12 April 2017
> Moved to Stage 4: 13 April 2017
> Result : 24 April 2017 Positive but deducted 5 years


Hey,

When did you complete your graduation?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

newbienz said:


> It seems that the documents which you uploaded were not certified correctly.
> 
> There are clear guidelines in the booklet on how you are supposed to get the documents certified before uploading
> 
> ...


Correct. Sworn before means to certify the Signature and I'm running on it


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Guys

Do I need to scan certified copies in color or black and white will do... and what if the color scan of few is different than others ?? I used camscan mobile app to scan the pages... I am all set just this query then i will upload all documents to ACS for evaluation.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Do I need to scan certified copies in color or black and white will do... and what if the color scan of few is different than others ?? I used camscan mobile app to scan the pages... I am all set just this query then i will upload all documents to ACS for evaluation.


I think its better if you do a color scan. My agent had asked for color scan with high resolution as requirement. Try to scan using a scanner which has better quality as compared to apps.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a doubt, my ACS is being processed by an agency.
They say that there are only 3 stages, but everyone here says 5 stages.

Is the ACS processing stages different between self initiated and agency initiated ?
Seems like others who have applied after mine gotten results, but mine is still stuck in "In Progress"
(after responding back to "more documents needed" query).


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

sharadnv said:


> I think its better if you do a color scan. My agent had asked for color scan with high resolution as requirement. Try to scan using a scanner which has better quality as compared to apps.


Ok Great thanks !!! I have documents' Xerox (black and white) on which there are to seals one of true copy and another of notary with other details (registration no. and all). I have scanned that true copy in color and created pdf.

Notary said they can not make true copy on color printout. Xerox is not as clear as color print out :-|


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

There are 5 stages. Please have a look


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

I finally applied for ACS evaluation this morning.. now waiting for the result..positive result !!! :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> I finally applied for ACS evaluation this morning.. now waiting for the result..positive result !!! :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


All the best! You should get your ACS assessment by 12th May (maybe earlier if you are lucky!)

All our eyes are on July intake!


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

Submitted ACS assessment on 18th April. Still the status is Stage 4 - Inprogress.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

sachinleo80 said:


> All the best! You should get your ACS assessment by 12th May (maybe earlier if you are lucky!)
> 
> All our eyes are on July intake!


Thanks !! I am planning to get other documents in line health check, PCC, Form80, Form1221 before I apply. Did you also submitted these documents with EOI ?


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thanks !! I am planning to get other documents in line health check, PCC, Form80, Form1221 before I apply. Did you also submitted these documents with EOI ?


These documents are not required for EOI.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

tusshhar said:


> These documents are not required for EOI.


On skill select page it is mentioned that if you can upload these with EOI for faster processing


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

All the best man. Hope we will hear some good news


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

I submitted my ACS application on 24th Apr 2017 and currently in Stage 2. When can I expect the assessment result ?


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

Submitted ACS assessment on 18th April, got positive result today on 27th April. :israel:


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

tusshhar said:


> Submitted ACS assessment on 18th April, got positive result today on 27th April. :israel:


Congratulations !!! Lucky you got results earlier.

I submitted on 12th April and still the status is in 4A (with assessor). Not sure when it will move to stage 4B.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Congratulations !!! Lucky you got results earlier.
> 
> I submitted on 12th April and still the status is in 4A (with assessor). Not sure when it will move to stage 4B.


Mine is 09th April and just changed to stage 4B yesterday (26th April). Hope for the positive result :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

raghavs said:


> Congratulations !!! Lucky you got results earlier.
> 
> I submitted on 12th April and still the status is in 4A (with assessor). Not sure when it will move to stage 4B.


Thanks raghavs & all the best!


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

this vary from case to case because of what reason 


documents quality (true copy on low resolution scanned Xerox)
No. of documents (more documents means more time)
availability of CO
load of work 
We don't know

share your thoughts while we wait for the evaluation :clock:


----------



## Doman (Apr 27, 2017)

Ok, I lodged my application on 6th of April, today (27th) I got positive assessment.

My application consisted of:
1. Certified copy of Bachelors diploma
2. Certified copy of academic transcript
3. One work reference (I got lucky, my long time supervisor agreed on document formatted in similar way to the ACS example)
4. Usual identification stuff (passport, etc).

Just FYI.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

Doman said:


> Ok, I lodged my application on 6th of April, today (27th) I got positive assessment.
> 
> My application consisted of:
> 1. Certified copy of Bachelors diploma
> ...


Congrats Doman


----------



## AmarS (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi All,
I submitted my ACS on 17th April 2017, still not received any update on it.

Just want to know any body submitted ACS after on/after 17th April and got the results?


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

AmarS said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my ACS on 17th April 2017, still not received any update on it.
> 
> Just want to know any body submitted ACS after on/after 17th April and got the results?


yes !! read few posts above.. I submitter my ACS yesterday.. it has moved to stage 2 today..


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

I submitted my ACS on 20th April and it moved to Stage4 on the 21April.....
Below are the documents i uploaded
1)Passport
2)Degree
3)Marksheets
4)Five experience letter
5)Five statutory declaration

Fingers crossed


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have only 3 experience letter and 3 statutory declarations. After 4 days, mine is still in Stage 2


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> I submitted my ACS on 20th April and it moved to Stage4 on the 21April.....
> Below are the documents i uploaded
> 1)Passport
> 2)Degree
> ...


oh you uploaded degree and marksheet separately ?? damn I combined them in one pdf


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> I submitted my ACS on 20th April and it moved to Stage4 on the 21April.....
> Below are the documents i uploaded
> 1)Passport
> 2)Degree
> ...


With every statutory declaration, you also have to give a supporting evidence like HR certificate or pay slips etc.

Under which category of documents did you attach the supporting evidence?

Cheers


----------



## Parmeetsawhney1572 (Apr 20, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> oh you uploaded degree and marksheet separately ?? damn I combined them in one pdf



You can send mail to ACS explaining them your problem. They will provide to another chance.. don't worry


----------



## Parmeetsawhney1572 (Apr 20, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got all the documents in line and will submit acs evaluation this week. Just want to know for attested copies do we need sign and stamp on each paper ??? And do i need to share salary slips for all work exp. Or just with the SD ones




In how many days does ACS gave your result.


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> arvindjoshi said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted my ACS on 20th April and it moved to Stage4 on the 21April.....
> ...


Until stage 4 you can make changes in your application and provide more documents by contacting them. If it reached stage 4 you can't do anything.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

AmarS said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my ACS on 17th April 2017, still not received any update on it.
> 
> Just want to know any body submitted ACS after on/after 17th April and got the results?


I submitted mine on 8th April, still in progress.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

tusshhar said:


> Until stage 4 you can make changes in your application and provide more documents by contacting them. If it reached stage 4 you can't do anything.


Do you think I should contact them and share Degree separately and Marksheets separately ?? or is it fine if they are combined and are in one single PDF


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Parmeetsawhney1572 said:


> In how many days does ACS gave your result.



I did not get the result yet. I applied on 26th april only


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Do you think I should contact them and share Degree separately and Marksheets separately ?? or is it fine if they are combined and are in one single PDF


Safer side I think just inform them by email that you combined it in single document. If they need it separate you can send.


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

sidneysaad said:


> already sent and got a reply back in which they said to submit the application again. I've sent them the attachments of my submitted application and CC charges


So my application is now submitted after they resolved the issue. Do you guys have any idea what's the current timeline for processing? My application is currently in stage 2


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Submitted my Application on 26th April, Moved to Stage 2 the next day..


----------



## sunny48844 (Apr 24, 2017)

I got my ACS result in 1 week when I applied last year.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

I received my result yesterday, unfortunately ACS assessed my 4-years Bachelor Degree as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree and deducted 5 years of my working experience.
That means I would lost 10 points for degree and working experience.

I am thinking of submitting a review to ACS, would anyone mind giving me an advice to this situation please  ?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

AzuriVN said:


> I received my result yesterday, unfortunately ACS assessed my 4-years Bachelor Degree as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree and deducted 5 years of my working experience.
> That means I would lost 10 points for degree and working experience.
> 
> I am thinking of submitting a review to ACS, would anyone mind giving me an advice to this situation please  ?


What Bachelor do you have?


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> What Bachelor do you have?


I have Bachelor of Engineering - Information Technology


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Under reference category


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Applied for ACS on 20April....Moved to stage4 on 21st April.
Still waiting for the result.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

What is written in the ACS result?
Maybe your university is not recognized. or there could be other factors involved in your case like subjects in your education.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

AzuriVN said:


> I received my result yesterday, unfortunately ACS assessed my 4-years Bachelor Degree as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree and deducted 5 years of my working experience.
> That means I would lost 10 points for degree and working experience.
> 
> I am thinking of submitting a review to ACS, would anyone mind giving me an advice to this situation please  ?


Which university did you completed your Bachelors ?


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

Hi guys, I filed for ACS assessment under 261311 on 9th April hoping to get 8 years experience validated, my total is 11 years and I did my grad in computers only. It went to 4a on 12th April and 4b on 23 April.

Does anyone know by when I can expect a result?

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

AzuriVN said:


> I received my result yesterday, unfortunately ACS assessed my 4-years Bachelor Degree as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree and deducted 5 years of my working experience.
> That means I would lost 10 points for degree and working experience.
> 
> I am thinking of submitting a review to ACS, would anyone mind giving me an advice to this situation please  ?


How much total relevant experience and relevant experience in last 10 years they calculated as per ACS letter? Also did they mention your degree as Major in computing?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

Folks, happy to say I got my ACS result today, FYI i submitted on 9th April under 261311

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi guys, I know that their time line is 12 weeks but based on people's experience it seems it goes to stage 4 pretty quickly.. I submitted my application on 26th and is still in allocated state.. any clues what is happening ,people are moved to stage 4 in 1 or 2 days.. I am still at allocated.. since 27th. Is it that they are on holiday or something is wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

singh1982 said:


> Folks, happy to say I got my ACS result today, FYI i submitted on 9th April under 261311
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, how much of experience was recognized for you ?


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Has anyone applied for ACS in April 2017, can someone share the timelines please?
> 
> I have submitted my ACS assessment on 04th April, waiting for the response... :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

I applied on April 20, 2017, and got the result on May 1, 2017.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

sachinleo80 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Has anyone applied for ACS in April 2017, can someone share the timelines please?
> 
> I have submitted my ACS assessment on 04th April, waiting for the response... :fingerscrossed:


I applied on 8th and yet to get it.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Congratulations

I applied on 20April but still waiting for the results....not sure how long will they take


----------



## PG417 (Apr 27, 2017)

*ACS Skill Assessment timeline*

Here's my ACS Skill Assessment timeline for ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Stage 1: 12-Apr-17
Stage 2: 13-Apr-17
Stage 3: 19-Apr-17
Stage 4A: 20-Apr-17
Stage 4B: 24-Apr-17
Stage 5 (+ve): 1-May-17


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> What is written in the ACS result?
> Maybe your university is not recognized. or there could be other factors involved in your case like subjects in your education.





tusshhar said:


> How much total relevant experience and relevant experience in last 10 years they calculated as per ACS letter? Also did they mention your degree as Major in computing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


According to ACS's email, my 4-years Bachelor Degree of IT was comparable as Associate Degree with ICT Major.
I also sent them an email asking why, then they said that the result was based on Australian national education standards and my education institution.
So I am thinking of submitting a review because I studied in a well-known and accredited university in my country, many people from accredited universities in my country had a positive result, so I would give it a try.

Thanks for your replies


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Strange man....4-years Bachelor Degree in IT should be ICT Major in computing

Not sure on what basis they did this..There are many factors


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is the status of my spouse ACS assessment:
Stage 1: 12-Apr-17
Stage 2: 12-Apr-17
Stage 3: --
Stage 4A: 19-Apr-17
Stage 4B: Not yet
Stage 5: Not yet


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Congratulations, how much of experience was recognized for you ?


8+ years

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I got mine today. They have recognized 7 years 11 months till end of April 2017.

I will get 65 point if I have 8 years else only 60 points.

Should I wait till end of next month to launch EOI or go ahead and do it immediately?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I got mine today. They have recognized 7 years 11 months till end of April 2017.
> 
> I will get 65 point if I have 8 years else only 60 points.
> 
> ...


What's ur anzsco code, invitations are frozen for some till July, so if u hv used one of them then there's no hurry. Having More points is better, so wait if u can.

Hope this helps!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

singh1982 said:


> What's ur anzsco code, invitations are frozen for some till July, so if u hv used one of them then there's no hurry. Having More points is better, so wait if u can.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


ANZSCO code is 261311 Analyst Programmer.

I am being said that, even if we apply today, if the end date is left blank it will calculate 8 years.

Is this true?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

I think so, read this in border agency website, u can verify this by filling in ur eoi form online. Also, I think even if it shows 7.11 now, it will recalculate to 8 end of month, please try it out.

Anyways there is no harm in filling out the form, just don't submit if it shows 7.11

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyways I have created a separate thread, let's don't spam this thread.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Update here !!! I dropped them an email and got reply 

"No, we can accept the same qualification documents all in one file"

So, if you create one pdf file of all marksheets and degree certificate it is acceptable. 

My status is still at stage 2, so lets wait. 



tusshhar said:


> Until stage 4 you can make changes in your application and provide more documents by contacting them. If it reached stage 4 you can't do anything.


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Update here !!! I dropped them an email and got reply
> 
> "No, we can accept the same qualification documents all in one file"
> 
> ...


That's great! All the best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

I got my ACS assessment +ve result today...

ACS submitted : 17th April
Result : 1st May
Code: 261312 (developer programmer)

*I dont understand one thing from their assessment is that they have deducted 3 year from my work exp.. can someone let me know why?*

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Computer Application from Annamalai University completed June 2006 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 9mths)
Position: C# Application Developer
Employer: XXX 
Country: India

Dates: 06/12 - 02/17 (4yrs 8mths)
Position: C# Application Developer
Employer: XXX
Country: UK


as i have completed my BCA in June 2006, +2 year exp deduction = June 2008... 
so from July 2008 to Dec 2009 = 1 year 6 months + UK 4 years 8 Months = 6 years 2 months total exp..

BUT based on the result i can only claim 
May 2009 - Dec - 2009 = 10 months + UK 4 years 8 Months = 5 years 6 months

So ACS deducted 2 years 8 months somehow... i dont mind because still i can claim 10 points for exp... BUT just wondering is there any specific reason behind this...


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Congratulation Kannan. All the best.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Perfect....


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

20thApril- Submitted ACS application
21stApril- Moved to Stage4 with Status=with Assessor
2ndMay- Still in Stage4 with Status= In Progress

Still waiting.

:fingerscrossed:
:fingerscrossed:
:fingerscrossed:
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi guys, just curious.. is there any notifications like email notifications for stage progress in the assessment.. I am stuck at stage 2 since 27th April.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

Strikeforce said:


> Hi guys, just curious.. is there any notifications like email notifications for stage progress in the assessment.. I am stuck at stage 2 since 27th April..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my case, I received notification via Email when submitting new application, additional documents and receiving result letter.
For status changes, I could only check it in the application status page that ACS provided (I checked it once everyday until I got my result ).


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

AzuriVN said:


> In my case, I received notification via Email when submitting new application, additional documents and receiving result letter.
> 
> For status changes, I could only check it in the application status page that ACS provided (I checked it once everyday until I got my result ).




Yeah same for me.. the only thing is I am checking 4 times a day..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

20April- ACS submiteed
21April- Stage 4 with assessor
2May- Stage 4 In progress
3May- Got +ve result


cheers guys


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> 20April- ACS submiteed
> 21April- Stage 4 with assessor
> 2May- Stage 4 In progress
> 3May- Got +ve result
> ...


Hey congrats 
How much years of experience was recognised?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Strikeforce said:


> Yeah same for me.. the only thing is I am checking 4 times a day..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have been waiting from April 12th for the final results but no luck. Looks like assessments for 261313 and 261111 are taking longer than expected since for these codes the occupation ceiling is already met for the year 2016-17.

Did anyone with 261313 and 261111 got the assessment results for applications submitted in April?


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

raghavs said:


> Have been waiting from April 12th for the final results but no luck. Looks like assessments for 261313 and 261111 are taking longer than expected since for these codes the occupation ceiling is already met for the year 2016-17.
> 
> Did anyone with 261313 and 261111 got the assessment results for applications submitted in April?


Which is better or easier to get high score, IELTS or PTE. I already took IELTS and got a score of 6 plus in each section. Wanted to take another attempt to improve my points, which would be better?


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

ACS Assessment Submitted: 25th Apr 2017
ACS Assessment Stage 2: 26th Apr 2017
ACS Assessment Stage 3: 2nd May 2017
ACS Assessment Stage 4: 3rd May 2017.

When can I expect assessment completed ?


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

sethu.it2000 said:


> ACS Assessment Submitted: 25th Apr 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 2: 26th Apr 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 3: 2nd May 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 4: 3rd May 2017.
> ...




Hi which occupation did you apply for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Have been waiting from April 12th for the final results but no luck. Looks like assessments for 261313 and 261111 are taking longer than expected since for these codes the occupation ceiling is already met for the year 2016-17.
> 
> Did anyone with 261313 and 261111 got the assessment results for applications submitted in April?




How can we confirm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Strikeforce said:


> Hi which occupation did you apply for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


261313 - Software Engineer

Upon seeing your PTE scores, just wanted to check, if PTE is bit easier compared to IELTS?


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

sethu.it2000 said:


> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> Upon seeing your PTE scores, just wanted to check, if PTE is bit easier compared to IELTS?




PTE any day..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

Just for guys who are getting anxious, this info might help. I submitted acs 261311 on 9 Apr and got result on may 1. Went to 4a on 11 Apr and 4b on 23 Apr. There is no benchmark though. Hope this helps!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

singh1982 said:


> Just for guys who are getting anxious, this info might help. I submitted acs 261311 on 9 Apr and got result on may 1. Went to 4a on 11 Apr and 4b on 23 Apr. There is no benchmark though. Hope this helps!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




Yes that's why I am wondering.. when it moves to stage 4 so quickly for everyone.. mine is stuck at stage 2 since 27th April..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

Strikeforce said:


> Yes that's why I am wondering.. when it moves to stage 4 so quickly for everyone.. mine is stuck at stage 2 since 27th April..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you sent an email to ACS asking about it?


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

AzuriVN said:


> Have you sent an email to ACS asking about it?




No.. will do today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

I understand, but you should wait, it's just been a week.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

raghavs said:


> Have been waiting from April 12th for the final results but no luck. Looks like assessments for 261313 and 261111 are taking longer than expected since for these codes the occupation ceiling is already met for the year 2016-17.
> 
> Did anyone with 261313 and 261111 got the assessment results for applications submitted in April?


HI - I submitted to ACS on 20-Apr for ICT261111 and still in Stage 4-In Progress. Lets see how much more time it will take.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Slightly off topic.....

I lodged EOI yesterday, but ACS calculation of 7 years and 10 months now has a major impact on my EOI resulting in 60 points.

Since the End Date for current org has been left blank, I am hoping it will convert to 65 points in July 2017 and hence again my effective date will change to July 2017.

I am skeptical I will get invite within this year, still I am happy.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

6 years man.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

sethu.it2000 said:


> ACS Assessment Submitted: 25th Apr 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 2: 26th Apr 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 3: 2nd May 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 4: 3rd May 2017.
> ...


This is cool !! I Applied on 26th April and ever since then it is on Stage 2 only !!!:clock:

How may years of experience you have and how many companies you switched. I have 12 years of experience and i have worked across 5 different organization.

EDIT: Update Update !!! Just after posting this post I checked the status as it is already EOD in australia so thought to check again...and yes !!! it just moved to STAGE4 !!!!


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> This is cool !! I Applied on 26th April and ever since then it is on Stage 2 only !!!:clock:
> 
> 
> 
> How may years of experience you have and how many companies you switched. I have 12 years of experience and i have worked across 5 different organization.




Same for me.. applied on 26th still on stage 2.. I mailed them yesterday asking if everything is fine.. they said it's in progress and everything is fine..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Strikeforce said:


> Same for me.. applied on 26th still on stage 2.. I mailed them yesterday asking if everything is fine.. they said it's in progress and everything is fine..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like unprecedented number of applications being made as a knee jerk reaction to the proposed visa changes
Everyone is trying to submit their applications before more and More doors are shut

I think it will be considerably more then 20 days before a decision is made which was the norm in the past few months

Cheers


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

I have received by ACS acknowledgement as of today. Now can anyone guide me on following:

1- Which forum should I go to check on the next steps for EOI. I have received my ACK for ICT Business Analyst.
2- I have a confusion. in the letter its written "The following employment after December 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."
it should its + 12 years experience, whereas in below they have mentioned as 

Dates: 12/01 - 02/06 (4yrs 2mths)
Position: Business IT Product/Implementation Manager

Dates: 04/06 - 04/17 (11yrs 0mths)
Position: Manager - Business Process

does this mean I am verified for 15yrs 2 months or only after 2005 i.e. 12 years ? I know I am covered but just wanted to check whether this is any mistake in the letter or not.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

You can claim points only for the jobs that you have worked for from 1st Jan 2006

So you have 11years and 2 months experience as on date for which you can claim points

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey Kannan,

Quick question man

In my ACS letter, the recent employer details are
Dates: 06/16 - 04/17 (0yrs 10mths)

But actually, i am still working in this organization. So when I am entering employment details when submitting EOI, what date should I enter. Should I kept it blank or enter the same date as per ACS.

What was your case???Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hey Kannan,
> 
> Quick question man
> 
> ...


In the EOI, when you are working for the same company in the same position as you were when the ACS assessment was done, you have to leave the till date as blank 

So in your case you will fill the from date as 06/16 and leave the till date as blank

So the computer automatically updates you everyday internally and whenever, you become eligible for additional points, it gives them to you

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks man


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

One more question Newbienz

Bachelor of Engineering(Computer) completed on 11-Nov2009
My employment started from 29-June2009 which is before my education completed

According to ACS:
The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Employer1: 29 June 2009 - 31 Aug 2012 3yrs 2mnths
Employer2: 17 Oct 2012 - 06 Jan 2015 2yrs 3mnths
Employer3: 07 Jan 2015 - 23 Mar 2016 1yrs 2mnths
Employer4: 04 Apr 2016 - 03 Jun 2016 0yrs 2mnths
Employer5: 06/06/2016	- Till Date 0yrs 10mnths

So ACS has considered my employment before my education completed and accordingly deducted 2 years

What information am I supposed to enter in EOI application?? Should I enter below
Employer1: *29 June 2011* - 31 Aug 2012 *1yrs 2mnths*
Employer2: 17 Oct 2012 - 06 Jan 2015 2yrs 3mnths
Employer3: 07 Jan 2015 - 23 Mar 2016 1yrs 2mnths
Employer4: 04 Apr 2016 - 03 Jun 2016 0yrs 2mnths
Employer5: 06/06/2016	- Till Date 0yrs 10mnths


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> One more question Newbienz
> 
> Bachelor of Engineering(Computer) completed on 11-Nov2009
> My employment started from 29-June2009 which is before my education completed
> ...


You should show as follows
Against each employment entry you get an option whether you want to claim points for that period or not 

Emp 1 06/09 to 06/11 points not claimed
Emp 1 07/11 to 08/12 points claimed 
All other employments 2-5 enter chronologically and you can also claim points
When filling employment 5 leave the till date blank if you are still continuing in the same job at the same position as you were when you did the ACS assessment

Cheers


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I applied my ACS on 21st and got a positive reply on 5th. Glad to have it, It deducted 2 years from my 8 years period. So i now have 6 years (10 points) from it. Now i am filing my EOI.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Below is the option I have selected as 'No' for* Emp 1 06/09 to 06/11* points not claimed

*Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?*

Is this correct??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Below is the option I have selected as 'No' for* Emp 1 06/09 to 06/11* points not claimed
> 
> *Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?*
> 
> Is this correct??


Yes it is correct


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot man


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

My ACS application is in Stage 4 with status "With Assessor" for 4 days and now its changed to "In Progress" for past 2 days. How long will it take to complete the process ?


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

It took one day after it moved to In progress status. So the result is on your way.All the best


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

One last question

I am married and I wanted to add my wife in EOI application. My wife is not a permanent resident or citizen of australia
There is one form in EOI as below which has following questions:

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? *Yes*

How many family members? *1*

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? *Yes*

Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen? *No*

Can you confirm If I have entered correct answers??


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> One last question
> 
> I am married and I wanted to add my wife in EOI application. My wife is not a permanent resident or citizen of australia
> There is one form in EOI as below which has following questions:
> ...


I entered same answers, looking for a reply from experts

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Guys my application moved to stage 3 today.. they have asked for the witnesses before stamp on my declaration.. I forgot the damn thing.. I will be doing it and uploading very soon.. keep you posted on the developments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Surprise !!! Application moved to stage 4B (In Process) on a Sunday!!

Going by ACS average timelines, I should get the assessment results by today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

:welcome:


Strikeforce said:


> Guys my application moved to stage 3 today.. they have asked for the witnesses before stamp on my declaration.. I forgot the damn thing.. I will be doing it and uploading very soon.. keep you posted on the developments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Submit all new docs again. I too came across this. But not a big deal


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

raghavs said:


> Surprise !!! Application moved to stage 4B (In Process) on a Sunday!!
> 
> Going by ACS average timelines, I should get the assessment results by today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


My application is changed to "In Process" on Saturday and no update till now. Its already half day completed in Aussie.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> My application is changed to "In Process" on Saturday and no update till now. Its already half day completed in Aussie.


 Checking the status 4 times a day is not going to expedite the process 

After the assessment is completed, it will be reviewed by a senior assessor before it shows completed 

Just relax and check once every morning in case you are worried that they may be wanting some documents 
Just increasing your stress level by checking very often

The results will come in your email once the process is complete 

Cheers


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

newbienz said:


> You should show as follows
> Against each employment entry you get an option whether you want to claim points for that period or not
> 
> Emp 1 06/09 to 06/11 points not claimed
> ...


do we upload documents for points not claimed employment as well? I dont have pay slips from one of the employer however he has mentioned my salary on the experience letter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

monavy said:


> do we upload documents for points not claimed employment as well? I dont have pay slips from one of the employer however he has mentioned my salary on the experience letter.


It's not necessary to submit documents for the period that you have not claimed points for but anyways you have to upload the complete set of documents that you submitted to ACS for assessment 
That period documents would be a part of it

Cheers


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

sethu.it2000 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> Submit all new docs again. I too came across this. But not a big deal




Yes I am working on it.. when you said all the documents.. you mean I have to upload all the relevant documents for the declaration and the payslips for an employment or I have to re upload all the documents like education and stuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

newbienz said:


> It's not necessary to submit documents for the period that you have not claimed points for but anyways you have to upload the complete set of documents that you submitted to ACS for assessment
> That period documents would be a part of it
> 
> Cheers


ok but ACS does not need payslips so I think it should be okay.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Strikeforce said:


> Yes I am working on it.. when you said all the documents.. you mean I have to upload all the relevant documents for the declaration and the payslips for an employment or I have to re upload all the documents like education and stuff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Submit the declaration which has 3rd party name in it with the supporting documents as well. For Eg: If you get witness certificate newly, supporting docs for that employment should be new and attested on the same day from Notary, Hope this clears.


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Submit the declaration which has 3rd party name in it with the supporting documents as well. For Eg: If you get witness certificate newly, supporting docs for that employment should be new and attested on the same day from Notary, Hope this clears.




Ok.. I am actually going to get my superior to type the same letter as previous one but print it in a new stamp paper and get it notarised.. this time I will ask the lawyer who is going to notarised to add the signed before or witnesses before stamp on the stamp paper it self.. I hope that's enough..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Strikeforce said:


> Ok.. I am actually going to get my superior to type the same letter as previous one but print it in a new stamp paper and get it notarised.. this time I will ask the lawyer who is going to notarised to add the signed before or witnesses before stamp on the stamp paper it self.. I hope that's enough..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, thats right. For eg: If notary signs tomorrow, the supporting docs like your experience certificate or payslips should also be notarized on the same day.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

One last question

I am married and I wanted to add my wife in EOI application. My wife is not a permanent resident or citizen of australia
There is one form in EOI as below which has following questions:

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? Yes

How many family members? 1

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? Yes

Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen? No

Can you confirm If I have entered correct answers??


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

ACS Assessment Submitted: 25th Apr 2017
ACS Assessment Stage 2: 26th Apr 2017
ACS Assessment Stage 3: 2nd May 2017
ACS Assessment Stage 4: 3rd May 2017.
ACS Assessment Completed: 10th May 2017.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> ACS Assessment Submitted: 25th Apr 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 2: 26th Apr 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 3: 2nd May 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 4: 3rd May 2017.
> ACS Assessment Completed: 10th May 2017.



Congratulations 

Quite fast 
15 days end to end

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Surprise !!! Application moved to stage 4B (In Process) on a Sunday!!
> 
> Going by ACS average timelines, I should get the assessment results by today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


Hi Raghav,

Did you receive your final assessment result from ACS or still waiting??
Please let me know as I am also in same situation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Raghav,
> 
> Did you receive your final assessment result from ACS or still waiting??
> Please let me know as I am also in same situation.


How does Raghav getting the result or not help you ?

If he has got the result, will you pressurise ACS to expedite your result ?

Wait for 4 weeks from submitting your application, and then start making enquiries 
4 weeks is the new norm from the earlier 3 weeks

Cheers


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

sethu.it2000 said:


> ACS Assessment Submitted: 25th Apr 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 2: 26th Apr 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 3: 2nd May 2017
> ACS Assessment Stage 4: 3rd May 2017.
> ACS Assessment Completed: 10th May 2017.




Congrats Sethu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Strikeforce said:


> Congrats Sethu..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. 

As per ACS assessment, I can equate 7 yrs and 10 months of experience (out of total 9 yrs and 10 months). In another 2 months, I will get 8 yrs experienece as per ACS. How many points can I claim for 8 yrs of Work Experience


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> As per ACS assessment, I can equate 7 yrs and 10 months of experience (out of total 9 yrs and 10 months). In another 2 months, I will get 8 yrs experienece as per ACS. How many points can I claim for 8 yrs of Work Experience


15 points

Cheers


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 15 points
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys !! want to know what all are doing while waiting to get ACS evaluation result ?? are you guys collecting and preparing your EOI application (offline). I am waiting for ACS result and meantime I am going through Form 80 and Form 1221. 

I want to know what all documents require to submit EOI after ACS result.


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi guys !! want to know what all are doing while waiting to get ACS evaluation result ?? are you guys collecting and preparing your EOI application (offline). I am waiting for ACS result and meantime I am going through Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know what all documents require to submit EOI after ACS result.




I am just waiting for the ACS result and my wife's CPA result.. I have not yet started the EOI process( like documents and other stuff).. someone who is experienced can put some light on the post result steps to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi guys !! want to know what all are doing while waiting to get ACS evaluation result ?? are you guys collecting and preparing your EOI application (offline). I am waiting for ACS result and meantime I am going through Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> I want to know what all documents require to submit EOI after ACS result.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

It lists all steps to be done at every stage
It's the bible for PR applicants

Cheers


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Raghav,
> 
> Did you receive your final assessment result from ACS or still waiting??
> Please let me know as I am also in same situation.





newbienz said:


> How does Raghav getting the result or not help you ?
> 
> If he has got the result, will you pressurise ACS to expedite your result ?
> 
> ...


Can't agree more, newbienz!! 

@hjauhari: Last Sunday my application moved to stage 4B from 4A. This is the 4th week and I have not received the result yet. At the moment I'm not too much concerned as I see some progress and the whole assessment is now taking about 4-5 weeks avg. If I do not receive the assessment by end of next week then I'll contact ACS. Until then I just hope for positive assessment.


----------



## SRIGG (May 14, 2017)

Dear friends,

Need quick advise on the ACS assessment.

Submitted my ACS assessment for Soft. Engineer with RPL on April2. 

It moved to status 4B within few days. but from then on, its moving back and forth 4A and 4B. Today checked and it moved from 4A to 4B for the fourth time.

Any ideas whats going on.


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I got my results as positive Today, Below is the time line of the progress.

Submitted-26/04/2017.
Stage 2-27/04/2017.
Stage 3-07/05/2017.
Stage 4(A)-09/05/2017.
Stage 4(B)-10/05/2017.
Result-15/05/2017.

Cheers All the Best to everyone..


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

I Got My ACS result today and I am very disappointed to know that my current work experience which is more than 5 years is not evaluated and reason given is "insufficient documentation".... I don't understand i have provided all (SD,Salary SLIPs,HR bonafied letter stating am working with company)

Also they have deducted more than 3 years overall where as My degree is in Computer science and they have acknowledged as AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

This way my experience calculated would be less than 5 years !!! because out of 11 years of total they have not evaluated 5 years  

please guide i am really disappointed !!!


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

They have deducted 46 Months from total experience !!! 

and now only 35 months of work experience is being considered

below is the message 

*The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 02/12 - 04/17 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Assistant Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
*

Please advise because for one of the employment i have submitted SD and Salary slips only and it was considered though they deduct that from total evaluation and for this i have submitted SD,SalarySlips, and HR Bonafide letter and they have not even assessed it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> I Got My ACS result today and I am very disappointed to know that my current work experience which is more than 5 years is not evaluated and reason given is "insufficient documentation".... I don't understand i have provided all (SD,Salary SLIPs,HR bonafied letter stating am working with company)
> 
> Also they have deducted more than 3 years overall where as My degree is in Computer science and they have acknowledged as AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> ...


One thing that immediately comes to mind is that maybe the RNR given in the SD was not matching the ANZSCO Code 261313 requirements of at least 65%

Try to get 20 points in PTE A and you can easily get an invite.
Nothing much to be worried about

Cheers


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> One thing that immediately comes to mind is that maybe the RNR given in the SD was not matching the ANZSCO Code 261313 requirements of at least 65%
> 
> Try to get 20 points in PTE A and you can easily get an invite.
> Nothing much to be worried about
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply, however I have checked twice before applying that Roles and responsibility in line with the 261313 and for other company SD it is being assessed !!

Is there any chance that they will fix it and evaluate it.. .i will again go home and check the list if i missed anything ?? but they were suppose to ask if anything is missing, in one of the post in this thread someone said his SD did not had 'Signed Before' and he fixed that and uploaded the document and it got resolved.

I checked all those things before applying... but ACS did not contacted me to provide additional documents !!


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> They have deducted 46 Months from total experience !!!
> 
> and now only 35 months of work experience is being considered
> 
> ...



Did you send an email asking for Clarifications. Did you have the Reference Letter typed by your superior elaborating the RNR as per ACS requirements.

You mentioned for the present employment you submitted an SD, Can you cross check if you submitted them as per below Guidelines.

Each Statutory Declaration must contain: 

All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.
The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by you, the applicant.

A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level. 

An example of how to define a working relationship is as follows –

'I can confirm that (applicant name) carried out the duties and roles specified in this document at (company name) as I was his/her (supervisor, colleague, manager etc.) who interacted with and witnessed his/her work on a regular basis throughout the employment.'

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates
Please Note: the ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self-statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, however I have checked twice before applying that Roles and responsibility in line with the 261313 and for other company SD it is being assessed !!
> 
> Is there any chance that they will fix it and evaluate it.. .i will again go home and check the list if i missed anything ?? but they were suppose to ask if anything is missing, in one of the post in this thread someone said his SD did not had 'Signed Before' and he fixed that and uploaded the document and it got resolved.
> 
> I checked all those things before applying... but ACS did not contacted me to provide additional documents !!


Hi Bro.. yes that was me.. i submitted the Document without the Signed Before Stamp earlier, but yes they did contact me for that and resubmitted a fresh SD with the Payslips and everything.. i have posted a reply before this one.. it gives you the Guidelines for the Submission of SD.

I hope you can find out what went wrong, other wise there is only one option left.. that is to review/appeal the result. Here is the Link on how to do it..

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/8158/Review-and-Appeal-Guide-2014.pdf

your case comes under Appeal and if you go ahead with it its going to cost you 395$.

Any which ways you can discuss your entire application scenario(like academic qualifications and experience and stuff), maybe someone can help you out how to proceed.

Dont worry, its not the end of the world.. dont give up.. as you have paid 500$ for the review..


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Strikeforce said:


> Hi Bro.. yes that was me.. i submitted the Document without the Signed Before Stamp earlier, but yes they did contact me for that and resubmitted a fresh SD with the Payslips and everything.. i have posted a reply before this one.. it gives you the Guidelines for the Submission of SD.
> 
> I hope you can find out what went wrong, other wise there is only one option left.. that is to review/appeal the result. Here is the Link on how to do it..


Thanks man !!! Yes I have dropped them an email and now have to wait... i have checked all the guidelines and one of the SD is assessed and one is not   

Appeal is one of the option i can see but then i have to pay additional amount  is there any other way without paying that much money !!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, however I have checked twice before applying that Roles and responsibility in line with the 261313 and for other company SD it is being assessed !!
> 
> Is there any chance that they will fix it and evaluate it.. .i will again go home and check the list if i missed anything ?? but they were suppose to ask if anything is missing, in one of the post in this thread someone said his SD did not had 'Signed Before' and he fixed that and uploaded the document and it got resolved.
> 
> I checked all those things before applying... but ACS did not contacted me to provide additional documents !!


If you have missed something like a signature or a date somewhere or a signed before phrase accidentally, they will ask you to correct the same.
They will not tell you to correct the RNR, if it does not match the requirements of the ANZSCO code you have applied for
The RNR is supposed to be a true description of what you actually did in the company and not Vice versa

In my opinion, concentrtrate on PTE A to get 20 points to compensate points loss here instead of breaking your head with ACS

Cheeers


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If you have missed something like a signature or a date somewhere or a signed before phrase accidentally, they will ask you to correct the same.
> They will not tell you to correct the RNR, if it does not match the requirements of the ANZSCO code you have applied for
> The RNR is supposed to be a true description of what you actually did in the company and not Vice versa
> 
> ...




Yep.. I agree with newbienz here... i would suggest you take a look at the documents today.. and wait till tomorrow what the acs people say.. if it is not going to help you in anyways I suggest you go for PTE for 20.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thanks man !!! Yes I have dropped them an email and now have to wait... i have checked all the guidelines and one of the SD is assessed and one is not
> 
> 
> 
> Appeal is one of the option i can see but then i have to pay additional amount  is there any other way without paying that much money !!!




No bro.. there isn't much of an option of without paying money.. the results are out.. so appeal is the way.. it's their way of working.. unless you prove them wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If you have missed something like a signature or a date somewhere or a signed before phrase accidentally, they will ask you to correct the same.
> They will not tell you to correct the RNR, if it does not match the requirements of the ANZSCO code you have applied for
> The RNR is supposed to be a true description of what you actually did in the company and not Vice versa
> 
> ...


Yes I know i will try to work on PTE but i want to know whay it is.. once i go home i will check the RNR letter and PM you please have a look... 

meantime let me calculate total score now because if total experience is only 35 months calculated then i will get only 5 points


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Even If I score 79 in all section in PTEA and get 20 points then also it will be only 60 point   

*Age	* 33-39 *25*
*English* superior (Scoring 79 in each module in PTEA) *20*
*skilled employment* 35 months less than 3 year
In skilled employment for at least three but less 
than five years (of the past 10 years) *0*
*qualification* *15*
*TOTAL* *60*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Even If I score 79 in all section in PTEA and get 20 points then also it will be only 60 point
> 
> *Age	* 33-39 *25*
> *English* superior (Scoring 79 in each module in PTEA) *20*
> ...


In another month you will cross 3 years and get 5 points
I hope that you are continuing in the same job with the same company as you were when you submitted your application formassessment to ACS ?
65 points is good enough to get you an invite with a wait of a few months
Concentrate on PTE A would be my advice once again, if ACS reply is not positive 

Cheers


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

newbienz said:


> In another month you will cross 3 years and get 5 points
> 
> I hope that you are continuing in the same job with the same company as you were when you submitted your application formassessment to ACS ?
> 
> ...




I believe that's the company which was identified as relevant occupation.. the one which is not identified as relevant is the present one.. that means no addition to the 35 months..it's a complicated scenario


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Strikeforce said:


> I believe that's the company which was identified as relevant occupation.. the one which is not identified as relevant is the present one.. that means no addition to the 35 months..it's a complicated scenario
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Instead of a SD, can you not get a reference letter from the company where you are working right now ?

Cheers


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Instead of a SD, can you not get a reference letter from the company where you are working right now ?
> 
> Cheers


If I would have i could have get it in first place.. it is company policy not to provide referral letter with roles and responsibilities mentioned... they only provide relieving letters when you leave and in that also they do not mention roles and responsibilities.


I think i have to take both the options.. take PTEA and apply for Appeal/ reassessment


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> If I would have i could have get it in first place.. it is company policy not to provide referral letter with roles and responsibilities mentioned... they only provide relieving letters when you leave and in that also they do not mention roles and responsibilities.
> 
> 
> I think i have to take both the options.. take PTEA and apply for Appeal/ reassessment


The person who gave the SD was he in the manager category ?
Did he mention his designation in the company in the SD ?
Were all the required words such as that he supervised you and interacted with you on regular basis used in the SD ?
Which email I'd did he provide ?
His company official email I'd or a private gmail/hotmail I'd ?
Did he provide his mobile phone number ?
What was the supporting evidence submitted with the SD ?

Cheers


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> If I would have i could have get it in first place.. it is company policy not to provide referral letter with roles and responsibilities mentioned... they only provide relieving letters when you leave and in that also they do not mention roles and responsibilities.
> 
> 
> I think i have to take both the options.. take PTEA and apply for Appeal/ reassessment


Hi,
as @newbienz mentioned the points, all these matter in case of SD.
Even, one of my previous companies had the same policy of not providing required format letter.
I had done all these in SD from my immediate manager. 
Although when deciding the overall experience,they deducted my exp, since it was my first company, , but it was a standard 4 yrs deduction(non-computer/IT degree).
The remaining exp was considered.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The person who gave the SD was he in the manager category ?
> Did he mention his designation in the company in the SD ?
> Were all the required words such as that he supervised you and interacted with you on regular basis used in the SD ?
> Which email I'd did he provide ?
> ...


Hi 

The person who gave is of Lead/Manager category but not supervised me... but this is the case in the other SD but it was accepted

He provided his mobile no. as well as office board number with extension

Now the last part about supporting documents

I got this SD prepared on 09th March 2017 and the HR bonafide letter is of December'16 - this might be an issue

Second, Main issue is I attached the latest payslips of January 2017 and March 2017 only !!! It seems I forgot to add the Payslip of start month   how come ???

As per the guidelines, I have to add first and last payslip so instead March 2012 I added March 2017  

I checked the Roles and Responsibilities but I would like you to check it once before I apply for review... I will PM you the R&R .... Please help me !!!


----------



## Srujana Enugala (May 16, 2017)

Hi,

I've applied on April 27th and i got the response on May 12th


----------



## Srujana Enugala (May 16, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Has anyone applied for ACS in April 2017, can someone share the timelines please?
> 
> I have submitted my ACS assessment on 04th April, waiting for the response... :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

I've applied on April 27th and i got the response on May 12th


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

After waiting for more than a month for assessment results, today, sent an email to ACS enquiring about the status.


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

raghavs said:


> After waiting for more than a month for assessment results, today, sent an email to ACS enquiring about the status.


Received positive assessment today for code 261313.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghavs said:


> Received positive assessment today for code 261313.


Good things happen to those who wait patiently

Congrats


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

*ACS SD Criteria and 2Years rule*

Hi Everyone !!!

I replied to ACS and they cleared my two doubts and I thought to share here so that everyone can get benefitted 

1. Why they deducted more than 2 years of my experience when My current job and degree matches (B.E. Computer Science and I am working as Software Engineer)

It was mentioned that

_The assessor will always calculate the earliest date possible and the 2 years the last 10 years rule provides an earlier date than the 4 years in any.

As the 2 years in the last 10 year rule was applied the last 10 years was calculated based on the date of submission.

You submitted your assessment in April 2017 minus 10 years equals April 2007 plus the required 2 years produces a date of April 2009 equals the date reported on your skill assessment result letter.

April 2009 is the earliest date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation​_
Which Explains the case why they deducted more than 2 years. If you have more than 10+ years of experience then be ready for this rude shock !!

2. Why they did not assessed my latest work experience of 5 Plus years for which I have submitted Statutory Declaration

To which they explained this

_A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level.

An example of how to define a working relationship is as follows –

*'I can confirm that (applicant name) carried out the duties and roles specified in this document at (company name) as I was his/her (supervisor, colleague, manager etc.) who interacted with and witnessed his/her work on a regular basis throughout the employment.'*_

So the last paragraph which is in bold, this was missing in my Statutory declaration. Now I will get this SD prepared again and then apply for review. So if they assess it again then I'll have more than 8 years of total experience and I can claim 15 points.


Now, I have asked them that for review, do I need to submit all the documents or just the one which is not assessed. I will get this SD prepared this weekend and submit it. 

t
I hope this will help others when they submit SD !!!


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Received positive assessment today for code 261313.


Hi Raghav

In your signature... why are to considering Experience points as 10 only when you have more than 8 years of work experience.. it should be 15


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man.. be careful while making the new one.. attest the payslips on the same day as the SD and by the same lawyer..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have one doubt for example in I receive invitation at 70 points(189/190) and soon after invitation I loose 5 points due to age factor and final points get reduced to 65.In that case will this reduction in 5 pointshave any effect on further processing ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have one doubt for example in I receive invitation at 70 points(189/190) and soon after invitation I loose 5 points due to age factor and final points get reduced to 65.In that case will this reduction in 5 pointshave any effect on further processing ?
> 
> Thanks


The moment you get invite, the EOI is frozen

Any changes to your age or experience after that is not calculated 

Cheers


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Raghav
> 
> 
> 
> In your signature... why are to considering Experience points as 10 only when you have more than 8 years of work experience.. it should be 15




In my signature i have mentioned total experience. With ACS deducting 2 years as a norm, for now i'm still short of 15 points. This year August I will be able to claim 15 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am going to submit skill assessment for my wife today. For her current company we are using statutory declaration signed by a colleague. It just says that "This letter is to confirm that Ms XXX is working with XX and discharging below roles and responsibilities."

I had used same format her 3 years back.

Along with this SD I have attached that colleague's company ID notarized copy.

Kindly let me know, if anyone has used this kind of format and got a positive response recently.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*ACS result understanding*

Hello Friends,

Need your help to understand a bit about ACS result.

I have seen in many cases, ACS generally mention this statement:

"Your experience is relevant *after September 2009*".

What does it mean - Does it mean that the experience shall be counted from October 2009 or September 2009 itself?

Please share your thoughts on this statement - This seems to have created a lot of confusion.

Also, if you can advice something more useful or other such confusing scenarios w.r.t ACS - Please share and let me know.



PS: I had submitted my ACS application in the late hours of 22/5 and now I am patiently waiting for the results. So, thought of asking this question and getting ready for the EOI immediately after getting the results.


Thank you very much.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need your help to understand a bit about ACS result.
> 
> ...


It means the experience from Oct 2009 is considered


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you Shardnv.

It means if somebody is missing the upper limit (say 8+ years of experience for 15 points) will have to wait for a month before submitting the EOI - so that he/she can complete 8 years of experience to claim 15 points?

Also, what should be the END-Date for current employment while filing/Submitting EOI?


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Thank you Shardnv.
> 
> It means if somebody is missing the upper limit (say 8+ years of experience for 15 points) will have to wait for a month before submitting the EOI - so that he/she can complete 8 years of experience to claim 15 points?
> 
> Also, what should be the END-Date for current employment while filing/Submitting EOI?


End date will be blank, in such cases, the system automatically update the points if it changes the points ceiling.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks again Sharadnv,

Sharad/Experts, 

What about my other question?

It means if somebody is missing the upper limit (say 8+ years of experience for 15 points) will have to wait for a month before submitting the EOI - so that he/she can complete 8 years of experience to claim 15 points?

How to manage this scenario?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Thanks again Sharadnv,
> 
> Sharad/Experts,
> 
> ...


Your query has already been answered in the previous reply but let me clarify further

you can submit the EOI today and the system will calculate 10 points for experience and give you the same as on date
However, as you have left the TO date Blank, the system will keep adding the number of days you are working and on the day you complete 8 years it will automatically increase your points to 15.
You don't have to do anything and the system takes care of it on its own

So go ahead and submit the EOI today.
Your extra 5 points will be added to your overall points tally after a month automatically 

Cheers


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Your query has already been answered in the previous reply but let me clarify further
> 
> you can submit the EOI today and the system will calculate 10 points for experience and give you the same as on date
> However, as you have left the TO date Blank, the system will keep adding the number of days you are working and on the day you complete 8 years it will automatically increase your points to 15.
> ...


Thank you very much mate!!!!
Gotcha!!!!


Another one newbienz - 
I am still a bit confused abt the process and steps one has to follow for submitting EOI.
Because I can see there are many people raising questions about various aspects of EOI.


So, I would request if you can SHARE any such document or may a step by step procedure (you might have used or created for yourself) - or may be you can share the link for a thread (of the forum) where it has already been discussed.

Much Appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Thank you very much mate!!!!
> Gotcha!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You have to be very careful when you are submitting job experience 
You have to submit job experiences even for the period you are not claiming points for
There is a button to differentiate between the two.
A couple of members have made this mistake recently so I am warning you not to repeat the same.
On you tube there is a video which shows the steps.
It's quite informative.
You can see that and if you have any questions still, please ask on the forum, I am sure one of the members will help you out
Take screen shots of every stage of the application so that You can ask the members in case you have any doubt 

Cheers


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You have to be very careful when you are submitting job experience
> You have to submit job experiences even for the period you are not claiming points for
> There is a button to differentiate between the two.
> A couple of members have made this mistake recently so I am warning you not to repeat the same.
> ...


Brilliant Stuff.

Many Thanks newbienz!!!!


----------



## Aceofspade (May 24, 2017)

I have applied under same Analyst Programmer, as per your posts if all the experience was as per acs standards why did they deduct 4 years. 
1 Your degree was ict minor. 
2 You started working before the completion of degree.??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aceofspade said:


> I have applied under same Analyst Programmer, as per your posts if all the experience was as per acs standards why did they deduct 4 years.
> 1 Your degree was ict minor.
> 2 You started working before the completion of degree.??


ACS deducts 2-4 years of experience from your overall experience not because your experience is not good enough but because your education is not equivalent as per Australian qualifications 

So to make your education equivalent, they deduct a portion of your experience 

Cheers


----------



## mav7228 (Feb 23, 2017)

I submitted for ACS assessment on 11th may and it went in stage 4 after 4 days its been in stage 4 - with assessor for almost a week. But one of my friend submitted his acs application a day before me on 10th May and received his positive assessment although he applied for a different skills 261399 through an agent, his agent made a mistake here. He realized that the skills he wanted to get assessed for was 261312. So he has reapplied. Guys if you are not sure which skills to apply please do a research and then apply otherwise you will end up wasting 500AUD and add unnecessary frustration if you have limited time for submitting EOI.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> I was not knowing that ACS considers future employment for suitability criteria. I am not questioning the ingenuity of the snippet you posted. But as far as I understand, they consider the relevant work experience that is "Completed" for suitability criteria. Hope I am not wrong here.
> I just went over the guidelines from ACS. Attaching the same for your reference. Kindly go through Chapter 4 & Chapter 5. Some snippets from these guidelines.
> 
> _The suitability criteria contain the requirements *you will need for a suitable ICT skills assessment* for migration purposes._
> ...


Hey Scorpion, 

Hi , 

i am planning to submit for ACS and i need your advise based on the experience.
I am B.E Electronics with 12 yrs of IT which is mix of QA and BA. 
Do i need to apply with RPL? 
Do i qualify for ICT BA for 189? 

I can see that you are also of same branch and was wondering what job code you applied and any help you can offer is highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance for the help and support.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

any one know if voip experience would yeild to positive acs assessment for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111?

regards,
lowkey


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

applied my acs on june 1st, and it went to stage 4 "with assessor" on june 2nd


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> applied my acs on june 1st, and it went to stage 4 "with assessor" on june 2nd


The backlog due to heavy rush in applying for assessment after 18th April 457 visa curtailment seems to be over.

My application took 8 days to reach Stage 4 from application date in early May

Applicants can expect their results in 2 weeks from submission 

Cheers


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey Guys, 
I applied to ACS on May 29th and still no result. Any idea what is the duration nowadays ?? Status is In-progress


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pididi said:


> Hey Guys,
> I applied to ACS on May 29th and still no result. Any idea what is the duration nowadays ?? Status is In-progress


Less then 2 weeks

You should be getting it by next week

Cheers


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey guys, I have one more question about ACS. I am planning to submit ACS application for my spouse. She did Btech in IT and worked from 2009 - 2015. She is not working now. Do you know if she will get positive response from ACS as she is not working now ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pididi said:


> Hey guys, I have one more question about ACS. I am planning to submit ACS application for my spouse. She did Btech in IT and worked from 2009 - 2015. She is not working now. Do you know if she will get positive response from ACS as she is not working now ???


It is immaterial if she is working now or not as long as she has sufficient experience to get the AQF

They generally don't deduct more than 4 years, so she should probably get a positive assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you ao much for the answer. ?


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I received my ACS result today (applied 1st june)

I worked at my previous job from march 2012-march 2017

*Following is the result:*

_Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXXX University completed June 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
_

How many points can I claim based on this result?

thanks & Regards,
Lowkey


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my ACS result today (applied 1st june)
> 
> ...


Have you stopped working in the company after March 2017 ?

If so then I am sorry you would not be able to claim any points for experience as you would be short by a few days from 3 years 

Cheers


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> lowkeylegend said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Good to know you got the results so early. I applied on May 29th and still waiting.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi,

i joined on 2 march 2012 and i left my job on 31st march 2017.

Is that good enough to claim?

regard,
lowkey


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> i joined on 2 march 2012 and i left my job on 31st march 2017.
> 
> ...


they usually write months and years against each position.
how many months and years have they written against this position?


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

monavy said:


> they usually write months and years against each position.
> how many months and years have they written against this position?


they wrote 5yrs 0mths


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

Pididi said:


> Good to know you got the results so early. I applied on May 29th and still waiting.


Lets hope you get it by end of this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

lowkeylegend said:


> they wrote 5yrs 0mths


than I think you can claim 5 pints for 3 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> i joined on 2 march 2012 and i left my job on 31st march 2017.
> 
> ...


The problem is that ACS has deducted 2 years from your experience

In the EOI Enter the starting date as 1st april 2014 and end date as 31st March 2017 and see if the system gives you the points for the same

Thats the only way to be sure

The EOI computer calculates points on MMDDYYYY basis and not on MMYYYY basis like ACS

Cheers


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The problem is that ACS has deducted 2 years from your experience
> 
> In the EOI Enter the starting date as 1st april 2014 and end date as 31st March 2017 and see if the system gives you the points for the same
> 
> ...


hmmm what you are saying does make sense, indeed i tried as you said.

When I input 1st april 2014 till 31st march 2017 then it's calculating 3 years 0 months 0 days.

If I make the end date as 30th march 2017 then it's calculating 2 years 11 months 30 days. 



regards,
Lowkey


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> hmmm what you are saying does make sense, indeed i tried as you said.
> 
> When I input 1st april 2014 till 31st march 2017 then it's calculating 3 years 0 months 0 days.
> 
> ...


For the 3years does it give you 5 points ?
Did you check till ,that stage ?

Cheers


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For the 3years does it give you 5 points ?
> Did you check till ,that stage ?
> 
> Cheers


Yessirrrrrrrr, I gave in the date and duration and it added 5 points to the total.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> Yessirrrrrrrr, I gave in the date and duration and it added 5 points to the total.


Greattttttttttttttt

Cheers


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

monavy said:


> lowkeylegend said:
> 
> 
> > they wrote 5yrs 0mths
> ...


 Its been more than 15 days I submitted for ACS. still no update from them. struck at stage 4.


----------



## sree11 (Jun 20, 2017)

*Are partial months included?*

Hi All,
I have applied for ACS assessment on 1st June 2017 and received the result today (20th June 2017). 
My employment is from March 2006 through 30th May 2017.

Below is the response I received from ACS, they say that experience after June 2009 will be considered, WILL I BE ABLE TO GET 8 YEARS OF POINTS FOR 189 visa? Does it include the months of June 2009 and May 2017?
*****
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from xxxx University completed April
2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 03/2006 - 05/2017
*****

Thank you all,
Sreeni


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Is there any option with ACS to fast track skill assessment application by paying some additional charges?

I saw that somewhere for Engineers Australia (For migration skill assessment)

Thanks.


----------



## Ab17 (Jun 25, 2017)

I had applied for Acs skill assessment on 22nd may 2017 but still stuck at stage 4. Any idea why its causing so much delay?


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Ab17 said:


> I had applied for Acs skill assessment on 22nd may 2017 but still stuck at stage 4. Any idea why its causing so much delay?


i applied about 10 days after you....i am in the same situation..."with assessor"....nothing we can do but wait.... :hippie:

It could be any of the following reasons:

1) ACS is overloaded in terms of workload.
2) Our particular CO is on vacation.
3) Our particular case is more complex, hence needs more time for assessment (I personally have 5 employments in all, compared to 1-3 for most people here).
4) New ACS system update is causing some technical issues (i highly doubt this).
5) None of the above..


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Has anyone applied for ACS in April 2017, can someone share the timelines please?
> 
> I have submitted my ACS assessment on 04th April, waiting for the response... :fingerscrossed:


Yes, I did it in April, took around 7 working days to get the assessment done.

Regards/Ajay


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

I found this on VETASSESS website.....i guess ACS is holding back results for the same reason.

***********************************

1 July 2017 – Strategic Skills Lists Reforms

Following the visa reform changes announced by the Australian Government in April 2017, VETASSESS anticipates further changes on 1 July to the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) and Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). We recommend that you take this into consideration when lodging any new applications. 

While VETASSESS continues to receive skills assessment applications, any new application for General Professional Occupations lodged from now will not be finalised before 1 July 2017. 

Please be advised that the anticipation of changes to the occupation lists will not be considered a valid reason for urgency.

******************************

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my ACS result today (applied 1st june)
> 
> ...


3 years 1 month and 27 days approx..for experience( 5point if all overseas experience(3+ year) or 10 point if all australian experience(3+ years)
Bachelor degree: 15 point

From my understanding:


----------



## Ab17 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi, Thanks for the reply... How about your case now. Have you got any response. Mine is still at Stage 4.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ab17 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply... How about your case now. Have you got any response. Mine is still at Stage 4.


How long have you been waiting?


----------



## Ab17 (Jun 25, 2017)

5 weeks.. Applied on 22 May.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Ab17 said:


> 5 weeks.. Applied on 22 May.


wow! i thought my 4 weeks is too much....applied 4th of June.....it seems like ACS has changed something....if we don't hear back by the end of first week of July, it may very well take 6-8 weeks as per the new timelines on the updated ACS website...


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Ab17 said:


> 5 weeks.. Applied on 22 May.


Its a long delay for sure. Hope you receive your results pretty soon.


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

Ab17 said:


> 5 weeks.. Applied on 22 May.


I aplied ob May 29th and got the result on June 19th(approx 20 days). I hope you will get it soon unless some misrepresentation in docs. Plz send an inquiry email to ACS politele and check.


----------



## Ab17 (Jun 25, 2017)

Finally I got the long awaited result today after 6 weeks. Its positive... All the very best to all who are still waiting...


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi People,

Just wanted some clarity for my wife's skill assessment, she is applying under ICT Business Analyst role. Her Graduation is. BA (Commerce) & Masters is MBA.

Post her MBA she has been with the same company for more than 6 years now working on a Business Analyst role. Her official current designation is 'Systems Analyst' and she joined with the designation of 'Research Associate'. Over her 6 year of employment she got promoted multiple times and is now her designation is of an Analyst. Her job duties and skills match those of required for BA, but I am wondering if the official designations of 'Research Associate' and subsequent promotions will cause any problem in the evaluation. Also, by any means does she stand getting any points for exp, if the evaluation is positive?

Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks

Regards


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Ab17 said:


> Finally I got the long awaited result today after 6 weeks. Its positive... All the very best to all who are still waiting...


Congratulations mate. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA (Jun 30, 2017)

*ACS 2Years Deduction Rule*

Hi All,

A brief background about myself, i am I.T Engineer and Msc Computer Science graduate.
I am currently working as Software Engineer since last three years. My question is if i apply for skill assessment will ACS take out my 2 years experience out of 3 years or there is chance that might consider all 3 years? :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA (Jun 30, 2017)

*ACS 2Years Deduction Rule*

Hi All,

A brief background about myself, i am I.T Engineer and Msc Computer Science graduate.
I am currently working as Software Engineer since last three years. My question is if i apply for skill assessment will ACS take out my 2 years experience out of 3 years or there is chance that might consider all 3 years? :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A brief background about myself, i am I.T Engineer and Msc Computer Science graduate.
> I am currently working as Software Engineer since last three years. My question is if i apply for skill assessment will ACS take out my 2 years experience out of 3 years or there is chance that might consider all 3 years? :fingerscrossed:
> ...


They will surely deduct your first 2 years after qualification.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A brief background about myself, i am I.T Engineer and Msc Computer Science graduate.
> I am currently working as Software Engineer since last three years. My question is if i apply for skill assessment will ACS take out my 2 years experience out of 3 years or there is chance that might consider all 3 years? :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Hi,

For a post graduate qualification to be assessed as ICT major following is the criteria

"A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma or Masters) that do not require a Bachelor with an ICT major for entry into the course, must have:
• A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study
• At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content
• A minimum of 12 units or subjects (overseas degrees may contain less units or subjects)
• 50% ICT content for a 2 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification
A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that requires at least a Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least 33%, all of which must be at post graduate level."

Assume you are assessed as ICT major then comes whether your ICT subjects are closely related to your occupation or not. 

If they are closely related to your occupation 2 years will be deducted.

If they are not closely related to your occupation, 4 years will be deducted.

If your qualification is assessed as ICT Minor - 5 or 6 years will be deducted.

In any case , there is no way you can claim all the 3 years for points calculation.


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks all, it's clear now.


----------



## hari87 (Jul 11, 2017)

hari87 hari87 is online now
New Member

Join Date: Jul 2017
Location: India
Posts: 1
Rep Power: 0
hari87 is on a distinguished road
1 likes given

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
I am planning to apply for ACS and below are my details
Can anyone help me to understand how many years would be deducted as my traning?

Total Yrs of Exp : 9 years
ANZCo : 261313 
Current Location : India
Bachelors : BTECH( Electronics and Telematics)


----------



## hari87 (Jul 11, 2017)

hari87 hari87 is online now
New Member

Join Date: Jul 2017
Location: India
Posts: 1
Rep Power: 0
hari87 is on a distinguished road
1 likes given

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
I am planning to apply for ACS and below are my details
Can anyone help me to understand how many years would be deducted as my traning?

Total Yrs of Exp : 9 years
ANZCo : 261313 
Current Location : India
Bachelors : BTECH( Electronics and Telematics)


----------



## hari87 (Jul 11, 2017)

I am planning to apply for ACS and below are my details
Can anyone help me to understand how many years would be deducted as my traning?

Total Yrs of Exp : 9 years
ANZCo : 261313 
Current Location : India
Bachelors : BTECH( Electronics and Telematics)


----------



## hari87 (Jul 11, 2017)

*How many years of experience would be deducted*

I have done my Btech in Electronics and Telematics. I have totally 9 years of experience as software developer. I am planning to apply for ACS. While going through the forum, I learnt that few years of experience will be deducted while evaluating. Can anyone help me to understand how many years of experience would be deducted in my profile.


Total Yrs of Exp : 9 years
ANZCo : 261313 
Current Location : India
Bachelors : BTECH( Electronics and Telematics)


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

hari87 said:


> I have done my Btech in Electronics and Telematics. I have totally 9 years of experience as software developer. I am planning to apply for ACS. While going through the forum, I learnt that few years of experience will be deducted while evaluating. Can anyone help me to understand how many years of experience would be deducted in my profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4 years will be deducted from your total experience but still you have 5 years so you claim 10 points..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

I want to add some duties to my resume which i missed last time and apply for a new ICT code. Will ACS have a problem. Company details, references will remain the same but duties will be added and diff ANSZCO code will be applied. Please guide.

Thank you

Neha


----------



## garysenise (May 15, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For a post graduate qualification to be assessed as ICT major following is the criteria
> 
> ...


Hi,

Have you received an invite yet?


----------



## garysenise (May 15, 2017)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to add some duties to my resume which i missed last time and apply for a new ICT code. Will ACS have a problem. Company details, references will remain the same but duties will be added and diff ANSZCO code will be applied. Please guide.
> 
> ...


I did the same. It should not be a problem.


----------



## shanky_cool23 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello, We have just started the PR process..My wife is the primary applicant..we are trying for ICT Business Analyst under 189 as she got relevant work exp. My wife has completed BSC in Zoology followed by a 3 year GNIIT program and continued working for an IT giant in India through campus. Overall 10years of exp. since her graduation is not in IT stream, will GNIIT be considered by ACS or and RPL is required. Please throw some light ?


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi, does one need to sign or notarize the RPLs while filing for Skill assessment ?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

garysenise said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you received an invite yet?


No.I guess I have to wait for 2-3 months Minimum.


----------



## garysenise (May 15, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Hi, does one need to sign or notarize the RPLs while filing for Skill assessment ?


Yes


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

garysenise said:


> Yes


I didn't get JP's seal for my RPL document. I called and asked the ACS team, they said it is not required for RPL documents.


----------



## shanky_cool23 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Lenin...was it difficult to get in touch with ACS representatives? What is the ideal time to call them? Refer my post above..can i seek clarification over a call from them on GNIIT stuff?


----------



## garysenise (May 15, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> I didn't get JP's seal for my RPL document. I called and asked the ACS team, they said it is not required for RPL documents.


It seems the information I had was incorrect. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## garysenise (May 15, 2017)

Hi All,

From what I've heard processing times are very quick for ACS these days. But my application is showing the following since Monday (Filed on Saturday).

Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor. 

Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 6-8 weeks.

Is this normal??? Shouldn't it be with an assessor by now?


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> I didn't get JP's seal for my RPL document. I called and asked the ACS team, they said it is not required for RPL documents.


I printed, signed, scanned and uploaded. Hope that won't create a problem with ACS.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

shanky_cool23 said:


> Hi Lenin...was it difficult to get in touch with ACS representatives? What is the ideal time to call them? Refer my post above..can i seek clarification over a call from them on GNIIT stuff?


Hi, I am not sure about the GNIIT stuff. I called them during the transition phase (transition from the old site to the new site). So many people were available to answer queries.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

silverphoenix said:


> I printed, signed, scanned and uploaded. Hope that won't create a problem with ACS.


Hmm.. It should be fine as long as the text and the diagrams are readable. I uploaded the soft copy itself directly as PDF.


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi friends,

Little confused over years of assessment for jobs. I have total 12 years of experience with BE in electronics and instrumentation. In my case, will ACS deduct first 4 years of my experience, so that I claim points for 8 years of experience 
or
They will deduct 4 years from past 10 years experience, which means I can claim points for 6 years only?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jigs_here said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Little confused over years of assessment for jobs. I have total 12 years of experience with BE in electronics and instrumentation. In my case, will ACS deduct first 4 years of my experience, so that I claim points for 8 years of experience
> or
> They will deduct 4 years from past 10 years experience, which means I can claim points for 6 years only?


Is your professional experience in the same areas as your degree?


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

My experience all 12+ years falls in 261313- Software engineer. 
BE Electronics & Instrumentation
PTE-A- 65+ in all
Age: 33


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

My experience all 12+ years falls in 261313- Software engineer.
BE Electronics & Instrumentation
PTE-A- 65+ in all
Age: 33


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jigs_here said:


> My experience all 12+ years falls in 261313- Software engineer.
> BE Electronics & Instrumentation
> PTE-A- 65+ in all
> Age: 33


ACS may say that your degree is different from your code. 4 years i am guessing will be deducted for sure from start of your career. But it might be more as your degree is different than your professional experience. It could be 6 years as well. 

*Bachelor Degree or higher ICT Minor Closely related to the nominated occupation
5 years relevant ICT work experience
completed in the last 10 years
OR
6 years relevant ICT work experience
completed anytime in past work history
*


i'll will let others members to answer this

How much points in total will you have if you get 10 points for professional exp.


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

My education as per my info, should fall in ICT major not closely related to nomination. So they should deduct 4 years. I have read someone saying they will deduct these years from past 10 years only, so does that means first 2 years out of my 12 years experience will not be used in assessment.

If get 10 points for my experience will be able to get to total of 60 only. 
-------------------------------------------------------
12+ years experience (261313- Software engineer.)
BE Electronics & Instrumentation
PTE-A- 65+ in all
Age: 33


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Jigs_here said:


> My education as per my info, should fall in ICT major not closely related to nomination. So they should deduct 4 years. I have read someone saying they will deduct these years from past 10 years only, so does that means first 2 years out of my 12 years experience will not be used in assessment.
> 
> If get 10 points for my experience will be able to get to total of 60 only.
> -------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Yes, they consider only the last 10 years.


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Try PTE and score 8+, that is the only way, I can see you can improve your points based on my limited knowledge I have regarding your circumstances.


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

Team,
I got my ACS RPL assessment positive and not mentioned anything on my education assessment score. I have Degree and MBA with no ICT subjects. Am I eligible for the score for graduates.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

rahuldev50 said:


> Team,
> 
> I got my ACS RPL assessment positive and not mentioned anything on my education assessment score. I have Degree and MBA with no ICT subjects. Am I eligible for the score for graduates.




Yes you can get points for degree even if you have non ICT degree.


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Yes you can get points for degree even if you have non ICT degree.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Jigs_here said:


> My education as per my info, should fall in ICT major not closely related to nomination. So they should deduct 4 years. I have read someone saying they will deduct these years from past 10 years only, so does that means first 2 years out of my 12 years experience will not be used in assessment.
> 
> If get 10 points for my experience will be able to get to total of 60 only.
> -------------------------------------------------------
> ...


For ICT Major - Not Closely related , ACS deducts "4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history". So first 4 years in your 12+ years will be deducted. Leaving you 8+ years for points claim.


----------



## karthikraj (Sep 4, 2017)

rahuldev50 said:


> Team,
> I got my ACS RPL assessment positive and not mentioned anything on my education assessment score. I have Degree and MBA with no ICT subjects. Am I eligible for the score for graduates.


I am in the same situation. Can you please let me know if you got your degree evaluated by a different body, or you got the 15 points for education with your ACS evaluation itself ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikraj said:


> I am in the same situation. Can you please let me know if you got your degree evaluated by a different body, or you got the 15 points for education with your ACS evaluation itself ?


Drop an email to ACS and ask for their confirmation 

Cheers


----------



## karthikraj (Sep 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Drop an email to ACS and ask for their confirmation
> 
> Cheers


The last time I asked, they just mentioned that ACS will not evaluate non ICT degrees. And they cannot comment on points as it is the matter of DIBP. 
I am caught in between. I dont know if I can submit my ACS evaluation without any mention of degree, and claim 15 points for the bachelor's degree.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikraj said:


> The last time I asked, they just mentioned that ACS will not evaluate non ICT degrees. And they cannot comment on points as it is the matter of DIBP.
> I am caught in between. I dont know if I can submit my ACS evaluation without any mention of degree, and claim 15 points for the bachelor's degree.


In that case you should take professional opinion from a good MARA agent based in Australia 

Maggie may recommend some good MARA agents for you to consider 

Cheers


----------



## karthikraj (Sep 4, 2017)

rahuldev50 said:


> Team,
> I got my ACS RPL assessment positive and not mentioned anything on my education assessment score. I have Degree and MBA with no ICT subjects. Am I eligible for the score for graduates.


Did you apply with ACS letter claiming 15 points for education? Can you please let me know the result ?


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

I've filed for ACS on 4th of September but still the status shows "Your application is currently with a Case Officer ". Anybody who got accessed this month?


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

prashantpratik said:


> I've filed for ACS on 4th of September but still the status shows "Your application is currently with a Case Officer ". Anybody who got accessed this month?


I'm in same status as well from 31/08. :wave:


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> In general its taking 10-15 business days.



Scorpion - have you got invite, i'm in a situation that i would score 65 points, so i'm curious to know how long it would take.

Thanks,
Sakthi


----------



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you stopped working in the company after March 2017 ?
> 
> If so then I am sorry you would not be able to claim any points for experience as you would be short by a few days from 3 years
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

How can we claim experience after ACS.


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Guys, I am new to this forum. I have applied through an agent for the 261311 analyst programmer during the first week of October.

I did my Btech in Computer science with two and half years of experience. My agent told me that two years of experience is enough for this position since they consider the education part more.

My question is how long will it take for ACS to assess my skills and will they be calling my referral. Since I heard that in most of the cases they don't call. What would be the worst case scenario for my application to be rejected?


----------



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this forum. I have applied through an agent for the 261311 analyst programmer during the first week of October.
> 
> I did my Btech in Computer science with two and half years of experience. My agent told me that two years of experience is enough for this position since they consider the education part more.
> 
> My question is how long will it take for ACS to assess my skills and will they be calling my referral. Since I heard that in most of the cases they don't call. What would be the worst case scenario for my application to be rejected?


Alex, your agent has fooled you. ASC will surely deduct 2 year of experience to compensate with Australian education level.

Negative or positive result depends upon content of your reference letters.
If it is ok for you, please share your letters with me <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
As per earlier threads, it?s gonna take around 6 to 8 weeks. So, till then just wait and watch


----------



## sunilgeorgethomas (Oct 23, 2017)

21st Oct- Submitted ACS application
23rd Oct- Moved to Stage4 with Status=with Assessor

261312 Developer Programmer

When can i expect?


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

sunilgeorgethomas said:


> 21st Oct- Submitted ACS application
> 23rd Oct- Moved to Stage4 with Status=with Assessor
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> ...


You can expect the results by Nov ending as the trend is 5 to 6 weeks time for processing.


----------



## sunilgeorgethomas (Oct 23, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> You can expect the results by Nov ending as the trend is 5 to 6 weeks time for processing.


Thanks pradu143


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

I've filed for ACS on 10th of October but still the status shows "Your application is currently with a Case Officer ". Anybody in the same position?


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> I'm in same status as well from 31/08. :wave:


Hey Sunil, did you reference got a call from ACS? if so what questions did they ask your reference?


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Alex patrick said:


> Hey Sunil, did you reference got a call from ACS? if so what questions did they ask your reference?


Hi Alex,

No calls from ACS. I got my result positive by 5th of Oct.


----------



## poojarajjha-29 (Nov 27, 2017)

hi,

I have applied ACS on 1st nov 2017, still waiting for the result. My agent says its in progress. I asked what is the stage she says its just in progress no stage is displayed. When will i get my results? 
Also i have 4.11 yrs of IT exp. I think ACS will remove 2 yrs and wont give any points. Will I get that 5 pt in EOI ? or ASC is the final point?
And if in case i get 5 points i will have 60 pts. so should i go for 189 or get state sponsorship and make 65 pts and opt for 190? I wanted to know which visa take less time to process?

Thanks,
Pooja


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

poojarajjha-29 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have applied ACS on 1st nov 2017, still waiting for the result. My agent says its in progress. I asked what is the stage she says its just in progress no stage is displayed. When will i get my results?
> Also i have 4.11 yrs of IT exp. I think ACS will remove 2 yrs and wont give any points. Will I get that 5 pt in EOI ? or ASC is the final point?
> ...


You should get your results within 6-8 weeks as per ACS website. 

Also what is your job code?

2613** and 2631** needs at least 65 points for 189 and 2611** needs at least 70 points.

Also take note that currently you need at least 65 points to be considered for subclass 189. 

I cannot say for certain about 190 as every state has different criteria. 

Just remember, more points the better. eace:


----------



## sunilgeorgethomas (Oct 23, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> You can expect the results by Nov ending as the trend is 5 to 6 weeks time for processing.


I received my reply last week.


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

Anyone got ACS results in Jan2018? Have they started assessing?

Long wait


----------

